

The Magic of a Y Combinator Pitch - dwynings
http://www.vcdave.com/2012/03/22/the-magic-of-a-y-combinator-pitch/

======
epaga
"If you’ve never seen a YC pitch, find a way to see one, or a few dozen."

Does anyone have a list of (good) YC pitch decks? Sounds like a great idea to
be inspired by what they have in common and what distinguishes them from the
rest.

Edit: Found this after some googling, seems like a helpful list.
[http://jonbischke.com/2009/11/13/a-dozen-of-the-best-
start-u...](http://jonbischke.com/2009/11/13/a-dozen-of-the-best-start-up-
pitches-on-the-web/)

~~~
dwynings
500 Startups live streams their demo days:
[http://www.livestream.com/500startups/folder?dirId=a83b6efd-...](http://www.livestream.com/500startups/folder?dirId=a83b6efd-12f5-43d3-9e79-985c32b62fb7)

------
2pasc
BTW - if you are thinking about the section of a traditional VC deck, you get
some info here : www.wisary.com VCDave actually funded my previous Company ;-)

------
2pasc
Great story + passion = great pitch, no matter how many slides you have...

------
geuis
Its good advice. Does anyone from a previous YC round have any to share?

